# the best supplement bundle you have had



## 10bore (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi guys what is the best proven bundle of supplements you have taken

i myself i.am a hard gainer and tried most..not looking for the cheapest but proven quality any input from the guys who have been their done it will be much appreciated

thanks in advance


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

I would say if your a natural hard gainer the correct routine is 45% the eating is 50% and supplements would be 5% or less.

I would be taking protein,vitamins and fish oil,the rest id spend on good food.

Creatine did nothing noticeable for me,protein i just used to keep daily protein high without having to eat all day.

Aminos did nothing noticeable,glutamine nothing.

Maybe one of them pre workout drinks to get a massive pump would help in stretching the fascia? never used them.

Remember the pld days ephedrine/caffeine/and aspirin was it?I just have two strong coffees before training.

Them mags are full of ads for all knds of stuff there must be some profit in it!makes you wonder how you can build muscle without it.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Agree with all the above ^^^^

Personally I have food, fish oil, multi-vits and sometimes when I can afford it Boditronics whey.


----------



## 10bore (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks lads... Great in put just thought it may be me

i am in a job at the moment that allows me to take in good food protein and a feel great for it

thanks again


----------

